# Favorite Session of the Week!



## twocolor (Sep 29, 2013)

This family is saying farewell to their oldest as he ventures out into the world for 2 years as a missionary for the LDS church.  The lighting was spectacular, the temperature perfect, the mosquitoes annoying, but the results were fabulous!

1.






2.





3.





4.





6.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, excellent set! You really captured a lot of true happiness in those photos.
Nice to see a young person with a great moral compass.
Nancy


----------



## twocolor (Sep 29, 2013)

NancyMoranG said:


> Wow, excellent set! You really captured a lot of true happiness in those photos.
> Nice to see a young person with a great moral compass.
> Nancy



Thank you!  It was a bitter sweet moment for the family, the young man left about 4 days later.  They are a happy group by nature, but it's hard to say goodbye!  There were a lot of hugs and a lot of giggles during the session!


----------



## rub (Sep 30, 2013)

I havent been around here in forever - nice to see you are up to amazing work as always twocolor!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Oct 1, 2013)

great work! nice, clean shots.


----------



## Joanne_0828 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, I really love the pictures of your family. You guys seem to be great people, btw.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 3, 2013)

rub said:


> I havent been around here in forever - nice to see you are up to amazing work as always twocolor!



Thank you!  I was away for a while too!  So much life going on


----------



## twocolor (Oct 3, 2013)

TheoGraphics said:


> great work! nice, clean shots.



Thank you!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 3, 2013)

Joanne_0828 said:


> Wow, I really love the pictures of your family. You guys seem to be great people, btw.



Thank you, but these pics aren't of my family.  Just a fabulous client of mine!  They are indeed great people too ;-)


----------



## DanaDawn (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow! Love these!!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 3, 2013)

DanaDawn said:


> Wow! Love these!!



Thanks!


----------



## shealyn623 (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice. I like your style


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice! Love the location, love the color, excellent posing.  What lens were these shot with?

Regards,
Jake


----------



## terri (Oct 4, 2013)

That's a big family, but these casual poses are working great for them.   Pretty area, too.   I like the last one of the siblings, great looking kids, no one's blinking and the light is even.   I'm sure the clients (mom & dad) wlil treasure this one!   

Nice work.


----------



## wbarthur (Oct 4, 2013)

great use of natural light!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 9, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> Nice! Love the location, love the color, excellent posing.  What lens were these shot with?
> 
> Regards,
> Jake



I'd have to look, but I think out of my bag of tricks these were shot with my 24-105.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 9, 2013)

terri said:


> That's a big family, but these casual poses are working great for them.   Pretty area, too.   I like the last one of the siblings, great looking kids, no one's blinking and the light is even.   I'm sure the clients (mom & dad) wlil treasure this one!
> 
> Nice work.



Thank you!  What would you think if I told you that this family is quite average size for me?  I've photographed families with 8 kids + mom & dad!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 13, 2013)

Gorfjdon said:


> the young man left about 4 days later. They are a happy group by nature, but it's hard to say goodbye! There were a lot of hugs and a lot of giggles during the session!



I'm confused . . .


----------

